# HOB refugium



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

SO I just wanted to go on record saying I modded a secondary AC110 to be a makeshift refugium for my chaetomorpha algae... My first one in my nano 30G reef has provided filtration and food for my mating pair of mandarins... So I figured y not make one for my 75 FOWLR... I love the idea, and thought I would post about it if people r curious...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

redbellyman21 said:


> SO I just wanted to go on record saying I modded a secondary AC110 to be a makeshift refugium for my chaetomorpha algae... My first one in my nano 30G reef has provided filtration and food for my mating pair of mandarins... So I figured y not make one for my 75 FOWLR... I love the idea, and thought I would post about it if people r curious...


did you document the method used to mod these?>

those are really good for smaller tanks but doubt it will be of much bennifit on a 75 gallon.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

I know that is what you are thinking, but it has a rather large area of space for algae, and since I took the specimen from my mature algae, it already has life crawling in it... lol gives me the creeps sometimes.. and that combined with my Skimmer, plus water changes will make perfection. I just took the grate and glued it to the opening so the algae couldnt escape, and I put a mud liner on bottom.. with soem 4 yr old live rock.. so It definately is fully alive, not to mention keeping the ph balanced since the light will be on 24/7


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

dont u have to cut the impellers on the ac110 also


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

Lets see some pics?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

here she is and no I dont have to trim the blades, I just turn the flow down with the intake tube like you would during feeding...












[attachment=1758
9[ATTACH]175896[/ATTACH]:IMG_2299.JPG]


----------

